# Very Strange Problem



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

Last night something really strange happened. My daughter wanted to watch Biggest Looser. It was in the process of recording and was about 1.5 hours into the recording. She selected Biggest Looser from the "My Recordings" window and asked to "Start Over". When it started playing it was NCIS which was another recording. When this happened I was sitting at my PC in another room so I decided to take a look at the SlingPlayer installed on my PC. When I selected Biggest Looser from the SlingPlayer, it played Biggest Looser. I went to the TV to make sure my daughter was doing everything correctly and when I started Biggest Looser, it was NCIS.

Now we start watching CSI:Miami (another recording). At 1 minute before the hour the receiver went to a blank screen. This happened right when a timer for V started recording. I had to reselect CSI:Miami and tell it to resume. 

When I was in the "My Recordings" window to tell CSI:Miami to resume, my TV started blinking like crazy. It finally stopped and I noticed that Biggest Looser had just stopped recording. I decided to see if I could not watch Biggest Looser and selected it, it worked. 

If I tried to watch Biggest Looser while it was recording, I would see NCIS. After it stopped recording, I could watch Biggest Looser. Although I couldn't watch Biggest Looser from the TV while it was recording, I could watch it from the SlingPlayer on the PC. Explain this one.


----------



## HotRod19579 (Jul 31, 2004)

Update: The Biggest Looser recording shows that it recorded for 2+ hours however when you watch the recording you only get about the first 30 minutes of the program.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

The Biggest *LOSER*.


----------

